
Job Hunting 101 for Coding Bootcamp Graduates - thebigredgeek
https://www.jobstart.com/guides/job-hunting-101-for-coding-bootcamp-graduates
======
sponnapa90
First off, really well written article. You're absolutely right in that it's a
different market now than it was in 2013, when everybody with 'Full Stack' in
their profile was getting hired.

Second, having hired a few bootcampers myself, I think it's definitely
possible for someone to come in to a technical organization with limited
experience. They just have to be willing to contribute as much as they can
wherever they can.

~~~
ztratar
How can you tell during an interview if they have the willingness to
contribute?

~~~
thebigredgeek
Hah. Probably just attitude. Some people exude the desire to remain detached
from work. At least in my experience :p

~~~
ztratar
I'm thinking more data-centric, though... curious if there are less subjective
ways like best-practice questions to ask, etc.

------
rolandal
The 3rd rule is something we look directly for when hiring. If there is a
direct passion (ex. Edtech) to draw from, it makes the candidate stand out
from all the other "iOS dev" "DevOps" etc

~~~
ztratar
Absolutely. And building a micro-project with an industry focus takes very
little time.

------
lavanyashukla
Great job on navigating the boot-camper job hunting rollercoaster!

Disagree a lil with the focus on contracting projects for newbie bootcampers
though! The kind of contracting work available to bootcampers often tends to
be uninspiring. They'd be much better off working on really interesting
personal projects and like you say, really focussing in on a niche.

Contracting work can be useful once they've built up a menagerie of unique
projects.

That said, this is def a must read for newbie bootcampers! :)

